# Have a 14kW 11" Dia forklift motor, controller, wiring, & wiring diagram. For sale?



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Have a 14kW 11" Dia forklift motor, controller, wiring, & wiring diagram. For sal*

Hi Hertz
You have posted in the wrong place - I will move you sometime

Anyway the drive motor you have would be superb for an EV - 
The controller less so
Can you get hold of the contactors? - grab them if you can

Next - the most important question for somebody selling something that is HEAVY - where are you?


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Have a 14kW 11" Dia forklift motor, controller, wiring, & wiring diagram. For sal*



> Should I just keep it and build a large rideable robotic spider that I can annoy the neighbors with?


I have visions of the Spider from Wild Wild West cruising down the street. I'd love to see that or a cool form of that. 

As for a car, sure. The large motor if in good condition can be over volted but you'd need a real controller for the street. 48 volts is not for street driven use. Unless of course you plan on a Golf Cart sort of Car. Then around town only. Minimum of 96 volts or higher and a good controller that is able to pump out 600 amps or so. The lower the voltage the higher the amperage you will want. If you go with high voltage you could use 500 amps or maybe even less but the voltage range would be about 144 volts. So a good controller with the ability to pump 600 amps is pretty much needed. It will have plenty of grunt and can withstand short runs like you'd see in a battery pack. Don't use Lead Acid. If you do your spider then stick with the controller setup you have with the motors. Should be just fine for a slow moving high torque application. Perfect for a Tractor too.


----------



## HertzSoGood (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: Have a 14kW 11" Dia forklift motor, controller, wiring, & wiring diagram. For sal*

Thanks for the quick replies guys.

Duncan, I posted this here and not in the classifieds because I don't know if it's even worth selling. I do have the contactors as well. I'm located in N/W Indiana and yes, it is very heavy (around 250lbs). I gutted everything out of a frame damaged forklift about 4 years ago. I was thinking of putting it in one of my project vehicles but never got around to it. 

onegreenev, I was thinking of something like this:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IECBj8v60Wk


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Have a 14kW 11" Dia forklift motor, controller, wiring, & wiring diagram. For sal*

That works


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Have a 14kW 11" Dia forklift motor, controller, wiring, & wiring diagram. For sal*

This works better. Powered by LiFePO4 cells. Solar charger too.


----------



## itchyback (May 28, 2014)

*Re: Have a 14kW 11" Dia forklift motor, controller, wiring, & wiring diagram. For sal*

So if you over volted the 11inch motor to 144volts, how would a motor like that compare to a Kostov or Warp 11?
Same power, same reliability? (if both were the same age)
How does one over-volt something, simply bigger batteries or do you have to re-wire the motor?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Have a 14kW 11" Dia forklift motor, controller, wiring, & wiring diagram. For sal*



itchyback said:


> So if you over volted the 11inch motor to 144volts, how would a motor like that compare to a Kostov or Warp 11?


Very similar.



itchyback said:


> Same power,


Running at higher than nameplate voltage can result in increased power from the motor.



itchyback said:


> same reliability? (if both were the same age)


Probably.



itchyback said:


> How does one over-volt something, simply bigger batteries or do you have to re-wire the motor?


Higher voltage battery doesn't necessarily mean bigger. You'll need a controller rated for the battery voltage. Motors seldom need any rewiring but may need an advance of the brushes for commutation at increased voltage.

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/using-forklift-motor-and-choosing-good-7598.html 

I know it is a long thread. But it covers many of your questions many times over. So you should be able to find some examples there. Or elsewhere on the site using the search feature.

Good luck.


----------



## HertzSoGood (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: Have a 14kW 11" Dia forklift motor, controller, wiring, & wiring diagram. For sal*

I'm glad I posted on this forum. The knowledge I'm getting is invaluable. I have a few more questions for you guys though. When I go to list this motor, in your opinion, should I take pictures of the commutator? Should I recommend using it with a higher voltage drive? Also, would the original drive (600A 48V GE brand), wiring, and diagrams be worth anything? Do you guys think I should just toss it all together in one listing or split it up into multiple listings? I just want to make sure I will be covering all my bases from an EV builders standpoint. 

Or, should I just sell the motors and keep the drive so I can hook it up to a huge Rodin coil and make a hole in space time?


----------

